# I went SHOPPING!!!!!



## AngelMomma (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't bought any online soapmaking supplies lately.  Holidays and such, I have been keeping a tight hold on the old wallet.  BUT I got an email from Soap Making Resource about their Cyber Monday sale and I was sunk........although I did control myself.  Only about $65 order.......but I'm still excited to try to improve these few soap recipes I have been working on


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2012)

I did the same with Camden Grey, only I am afraid I spent more than you did. :wink:


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh no!  I just had to go bookmark the site.  Maybe they will have a Christmas sale.....LOL      I will have to go browse this site so I can watch for good deals!


----------



## 2lilboots (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a wooden soap mold yesterday from the soap-making-resource site.  Then I went to natures garden a ordered some fragrance oils.  I bought a small amount of the chanel #5 so I can make some soap just for my mom.  She loves that fragrance and I hope that it will make the soaps smell just as lovely as she always does.  Then I was going to make another order from soapers choice getting bulk oils in 50 lb buckets, but I decided that I don't have room to store the soap that is curing...where am I gonna put buckets of oil???????? :shock:


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2012)

Every so often, I have to buy new shelving and storage cabinets to hold all of my supplies and equipment.  I guess that is when you know you are really hooked. :shock:


----------



## 2lilboots (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh that is what else I bought yesterday......shelves from wallyworld.      I got 3 sets that have 4 shelves each.  I want to get the soaps out of the closets because I need that space to store the equipment that I use to make the soaps with.  Right now I have it stacked up on the kitchen table and we have to sit at one corner of the table in order to eat....    I also wish I didn't need to use so many paper towels during cleanup, but I haven't found a better alternative.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a suggestion 2lilboots! I learned this from another post sometime ago. I bought packages of cloth handi wipes & I also recycled an old bath towel by cutting it into 6 smaller towels that I use for wiping the excess soap from my soaping equipment. Then on wash day, I toss my soap rags into the washer with the rest of the towels!


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 27, 2012)

My sister just reminded me that I need Chap Stick containers!!!  Google is my friend......trying to find a good price for the kind I want.


----------



## 2lilboots (Nov 27, 2012)

Soap Addict....what an excellent idea.  I have 2 old towels that would be perfect to cut up.  I have 4 flour sack tea towels that I have been using but believe me they are a mess by the time I am done and I was still using papertowels.


----------



## ralucajadore (Nov 28, 2012)

Where I could find soaps with minerals from Dead sea ?


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 1, 2012)

I still have not received the promised email saying my order has shipped.  I know they were probably busy because it was cyber monday.......BUT!!!!   :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, I never received that email with a tracking ##.   But I did receive my box this evening!     Yay!!  

Most everything is correct.  I did get two Certificates on the Pink Grapefruit EO and did not get one on the Star Anise EO.  And I ordered Cut/Sifted Alkanet and received the powder.  Neither of those issues bothers me at all.  I actually would rather have the powdered alkanet.  

And I <3 freebies.  There was a bonus bag in the box that contained Grapefruit Peel, Beeswax Pastiles  , Lemon Grass EO<3 and Tussah Silk<3  The latter 2 I am VERY excited about!!!  Silk was on my wish list 

Note to self.......8 ounces of Calendula petals is alot more, volume wise, than you think.  LOL


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 3, 2012)

And I still haven't ordered the lip balm tubes.  I have had such a hard time deciding which site to order from.  I am hoping to get it done tonight.  I am thinking of one site in particular (which I can't remember the name of).  They offer multiple colors of caps with one order and their price is great.  I should have just purchased from them instead of continuing to shop around.  Now I get to hunt down that website


----------

